# Do I Really need a band saw?



## RJS (Aug 10, 2010)

Ok, so I am building my tool collection and do not have a band saw. There are a few projects that I have seen some lumberjocks have made some awesome things with a band saw. I see them for sale on Craigs List for a decent price. Can anyone here tell me if this is a wise investment for a couple hundred dollars, or if I should pass? 
What kind and how big of a band saw is good for a starter?
If anyone can tell me what to look for when buying a used band saw I would REALLY appreciate it.
Thank you all for you're help.


----------



## Dandog (Oct 21, 2010)

well you can take a jig saw to large parts ,but for cutting smaller irregular shapes its the way to go. If your on a tight budget u can invert a jig saw on a piece plywood .


----------



## Lumber2Sawdust (Jul 22, 2010)

For a long time I had a table saw and thought there wasn't a big need for a band saw. I ended up buying an old, abused 14" Delta without a motor at an auction. I cleaned it up and put on a 1/2 HP motor from HF. It cost be about $200 total.

When I use it, I keep thinking "How did I not have one of these before?" It isn't an essential tool, but I have cut tenons on it done some simple resawing and used it for odd cuts for carpentry projects, too. I even used it to make some custom shims I needed.

One of the nicest things is that I was able to make cuts I needed on the band saw which meant I didn't have to change the setup of the table saw when I was in the middle of a "project".

I have some plans to do some resawing for boxes, and maybe try a band saw box over the winter, too.

In short, you can certainly do a lot without it. But if you can afford one, I think you will enjoy having it and will find lots of ways to use it.

Good luck


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

I would go 14".. its a good middle ground…

I dont recommend the inverted jigsaw method.. Its dangerous. It lacks a guard, and it can buck like a POed bronco…

Its good for moderate sized scrolling.. for fine scrolling you need a scroll saw, for rough scrolling, you can use a jigsaw..

They are 1 of 2 saws can that resaw… 1 of 1 that can do it safely… And the only one that can slice paper thin veneer…

They are also good for cutting circles, with the appropriate jig…


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

I think a guy's shop grows to the point where a bandsaw becomes a very handy piece of machinery to have. A 14" saw will work especially with a riser block. I am watching for a 17" saw to come along. Band saws also need to be "tuned" and have a quality blade to get a good straight cut…the good part is once they are setup they seem to stay that way for awhile.


----------



## Tomoose (Mar 1, 2009)

I bought a Hitachi CB13F used on CL for $85 and would say I can't live without it now. That said, a bigger saw like the guys above are talking about would be great if you can swing the $$. For me I have never done any re-sawing, and will be limited by my little saw if I do, but it has allowed me to do some cool projects with little to no experience with the tool - see my chess set bandsaw project here: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/24718 - this was the first thing I did with a bandsaw and was great practice making fairly intricate cuts that you just cannot do with another tool (as far as I know…). I would say get one for sure if money and shop space allow.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Stay away from the three wheelers. They're entry level, not stout enough, etc etc.

I think the value in a new one is in the Grizzly GO555 but that is not in your post. Yes, used, Jet on up, avoiding early green Grizzly. All the parts are easily seen on the bandsaw, so a careful inspection before buying will assure that you have no ugly surprises. Know that you can replace the tires, and the blocks, and the guide bearings, easily.

Happy hunting!


----------



## DragonLady (Mar 2, 2010)

well…NEED and want are two entirely different things


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

If you're going for a band saw get a good one I have a small cheap one and it is sitting in the corner collecting dust.


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

Yes a band saw is a must have in a custom shop. If you plan on doing any odd or irregular cut you need a bandsaw. If your building boxes you probably don't. 14 inch is a great home shop size.


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

I put off buying a band saw for years. Now, like many of the above LJ's, I don't know how I lived without it. Very versatile piece of equipment if you get the right size (14" is great) and spend the money to put a very good blade on it.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

of all the stationary tools I own

the band saw would be the last one I would give up

trivea

of all the stationary tools I own, the band saw has retained the most value


----------



## mtnwild (Sep 28, 2008)

I've had my band saw for years, an old Delta, 14", I love it. I've replaced the motor three times and if this one goes bad, I'll put in another one. Don't know what I'd do without it. Each time the motor went out I was desperate to get it running again. A must for a well tooled shop.


----------



## toolman77 (Mar 10, 2009)

Yes, you need a bandsaw. You will use it on every project you build.


----------



## Moyer (Jul 25, 2010)

Band saw was my very first machine I bought, and that was just a bench top ryobi. Now having a "bit" more experience under my belt, I wish I would have just gotten a 14" with a good resaw capacity. BUT, I didn't even know what resaw capacity was a few months ago. Regardless, I used it quite a bit and just try and deal with it's limitations.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

No, you don't really need one. Although it would be tough for me to get along without one. I can't begin to tell you how often I use mine. I would suggest a minimum of a 14" or larger.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I guess I would rate it high on the list of important woodworking tools. I at one point had 3 different sizes.
I have a heavy duty 16" a 10" and a 8" three wheel. I found them to be very useful and even the small 3 wheel gets used a lot for small jobs. I would suggest at least a 14" . I like Grizzly products because of there good customer service and good value


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I bought a Jet 14" with a Carter Quick Release a few months ago … I am amazed at how much use it gets.

Band saws are a relatively safe tool, and, in my experience, easy to set up for a number of tasks.

I find myself doing more and more on the band saw and am using for stuff that previously I would have done on the table saw (like cutting tenons).


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

You don't need one but it sure make life easier when you have one. Before I got one I regarded them as a tool to make curves but I find myself using it more for straight cuts. I wouldn't go smaller than 14".
Good luck!


----------



## D_Allen (Oct 11, 2010)

I plan to get one after the holidays.
When I think back now to all of the cuts I made on my TS that were way too dangerous, I realize it would have been so much safer on a band saw. Like raising the TS blade to 2+ inches to slice a piece of hardwood into 2 thinner pieces. They get run through the planner anyway so why not a bandsaw.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

I started with a 10" Rockwell -Beaver, it works okay (still use it ) 
I upgraded recently to a 14" 1- 1/2 hp motor. 
I use my larger one for resawing logs for patio furniture.
If you have the budget and space I would say "YES"


----------



## JBoss (Jan 20, 2010)

Personally, as a person with a bit of a neanderthal bend, the band saw is the last power tool that i would think of selling. it gets used more than any other tool in my shop. Any board with a twist, cup, bow, etc can be safely ripped on it to get it to size for your jointer. it cuts curves, rip and cross straight cuts. While it won't leave to edge my WWII will from my table saw, it doesn't take much to clean it up if properly set up with a good blade. I too would recommend a 14" if its your only one (unless your thinking bigger of course)


----------



## AbeLow (Nov 14, 2007)

If I could have only one power saw it would be a bandsaw. The Inca three wheel bandsaw is the only three wheeler I'd recommend and it's not for the novice nor cheap. I attended the woodworking class at College of the Redwoods in Ft Bragg, CA and they strongly recommend the table saw NOT be used for ripping due to kickbacks. The bandsaw is much safer and with practise a small amount of hand planning makes the edge on a rip cut straight and smooth. Buy the best you can afford but don't be afraid of the oldies but goodies. Bearings and tires are easy to replace. One of the above posters said he wore out three motors. Get a tefc motor. (totally enclosed fan cooled) That way sawdust doesn't foul the bearings or the points that operate the capacitors.
"Never let yesterday use up today."


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

I don't have a bandsaw either. Its the one big power tool that I don't have yet. I plan on getting one someday but I have been just fine without one. I know I would benefit and get a lot of use out of one but I have yet to run into a road block due to not having one.


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

The thing about a bandsaw is it can serve as planer, jointer and table saw in small volume situations. If you had to be locked in a room and can have only one woodworking power tool, the bandsaw is it.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

You NEED the biggest that will fit in your shop.
jamie
In a wet n windy Scotland (normally Sunny Liquid Sunshine)


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

I worked for a place that had a 36" bandsaw. Was a joy to use until the 16 foot blade broke with a huge bang and came after you and anyone in close proximity.


----------



## woodgu (Oct 21, 2010)

I have an 18" that I got from Grizzly several years ago. I must say I use it more than I thought I would…practically every project. I never have been one for bench top type tools, but a 14" stand alone would be a nice start. In fact, my 18" has been a little more than I need; however, I got it from the Grizzly clearance for 40% off.


----------

